# Im looking for land and stables to rent in Macclesfield



## Champion1969 (19 April 2013)

Where should I look, I have tried Preloved and Gumtree?


----------



## Adopter (19 April 2013)

Have you thought of going to one of the local Markets like Chelford and talking to a few people to see who might have moved out of livestock and have some land and buildings unused at present?  

Marshalls who run Chelford market are land agents for a lot of local landowners, they might know of something.  Bagshaw's are also another agent who are land agents.  Try the Famers Guardian, it sometimes has adverts about land.

You could also try putting up a notice in local feed and tack shops, most seem to have notice boards.

Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Whoopit (27 April 2013)

I'm looking in the Saddleworth area and it's like trying to find rocking hrose dung! A place came up but went, one was gone before it was even built and another I'm not too keen on. It's hard going!


----------



## Champion1969 (2 May 2013)

Whoopit said:



			I'm looking in the Saddleworth area and it's like trying to find rocking hrose dung! A place came up but went, one was gone before it was even built and another I'm not too keen on. It's hard going!
		
Click to expand...

Yep it sure is


----------



## Katie1234321 (7 March 2014)

are you still looking for somewhere?


----------

